# Turkistan (red runner) Roaches



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to see if there is anywhere that is good for getting small colonies of Turkistan roaches from? I have only found one place online to get them from but I just wanted to see if there is anywhere else that sells them

Thanks for any replies


----------



## Madeyes (Mar 1, 2014)

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/zoocentre?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/orimiu?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I purchased 150 adults from Orimiu last year, had no issues, not used Zoo Centre yet.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks I hadn't thought about zoo centre. I will get some from there as orimiu doesn't have any adults for sale at the moment


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...elfordella-blatta-lateralis.html#post11751394


----------



## Hootz (Aug 28, 2014)

Give Peter a try: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eapest-cockroaches-colonys-dubia-hissers.html

Haven't had red runners off him (yet), but if his Madagascans and Deathsheads are anything to go by they will be good quality


----------

